# Palit GTX 1050 Ti KalmX 4 GB



## W1zzard (May 18, 2017)

Palit's GeForce GTX 1050 Ti KalmX is the fastest passively cooled graphics card on the market. It also runs on PCI-Express slot power only; no additional power connector is needed, which makes the card an excellent candidate for a media PC or quiet small-form-factor system.

*Show full review*


----------



## Disparia (May 18, 2017)

Nice card. Seems like it would be a pair well with my Lian-Li Q01 as it has a bottom 120/140mm fan mount and seems to have enough room for the oversized heatsink.


----------



## jabbadap (May 18, 2017)

Hmm so that old gtx1050ti 1911MHz max clocks bug is history? 

Great review of quite interesting card . Power consumption is very low compared to those 6-pin gtx1050tis.


----------



## kruk (May 18, 2017)

@W1zzard: could you please check why the RX 460 is missing from power consumption / perf./watt graphs? Thanks!


----------



## Kissamies (May 18, 2017)

Would be awesome to my HTPC, but too expensive. I'd better just grab an used GTX950/960.


----------



## dj-electric (May 18, 2017)

@W1zzard i would really really like if you could add some words on overclocking in the overclocking page. Anything besides "this card clocks up to 9999 mega hertz".
Is it any good? what are your impressions of this type of overclocking? etc.


----------



## 0x4452 (May 18, 2017)

> Maximum overclock of our sample is 2240 MHz on the memory (28% overclock) and +279 MHz to the GPU's base clock, which increases maximum Boost from 1746 MHz to 2025 MHz (16% overclock).



That is fascinating!

I wonder why they designed a 3-phase power supply, but ended up stuffing only 2.


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2017)

kruk said:


> @W1zzard: could you please check why the RX 460 is missing from power consumption / perf./watt graphs? Thanks!


Because I have no reference design and none can be bought


----------



## jabbadap (May 18, 2017)

0x4452 said:


> That is fascinating!
> 
> I wonder why they designed a 3-phase power supply, but ended up stuffing only 2.



Might be only routed to missing 6-pin connector. Although there's no card using this pcb with that connector installed from palit, palit duals uses different pcb and StormX does not have 6-pin connector.


----------



## dj-electric (May 19, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Because I have no reference design and none can be bought



That's one of the reasons why i believe wholeheartedly that TPU should start showing 3rd party cards in global charts. That will serve the other 95% of the market that rely on choosing between different 3rd party cards.


----------



## jabbadap (May 19, 2017)

Is there even reference design for gtx1050ti? I think that nvidia shop card is just a mock up.


Spoiler: GTX 1050 ti


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2017)

Looking at these passive cards has me thinking, everything old is new again.


----------



## eddman (May 19, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Because I have no reference design and none can be bought



What about this?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137089


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2017)

eddman said:


> What about this?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137089







that's 460 reference


----------



## jabbadap (May 19, 2017)

I don't think that is available for retail, Walmart has it as option for ibuypower PCs:

http://shop.amd.com/en-us/components/graphic-cards/ecxWalUS54372424

EDIT: Though I'm not quite sure is really is with that cooler...

EDIT2: Back to the KalmX: Did you measure the power, while you overclocked the card? What is the maximum tdp setting and the power limit for the card. Just curious because it has to take all it's power from the slot.


----------



## eddman (May 19, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> that's 460 reference


The card I linked to has the same base and boost clockspeeds as the reference card.  What else are you looking for?


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2017)

eddman said:


> The card I linked to has the same base and boost clockspeeds as the reference card.  What else are you looking for?


Same PCB, same cooler. Otherwise power and noise numbers are meaningless.


----------



## eddman (May 19, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Same PCB, same cooler. Otherwise power and noise numbers are meaningless.


Noise was never mentioned here. Would the power differ that much between different boards even with the same factory clock speeds?


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2017)

eddman said:


> Noise was never mentioned here. Would the power differ that much between different boards even with the same factory clock speeds?


a few percent, not a ton, i'll think about it


----------



## eddman (May 19, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> a few percent, not a ton, i'll think about it


No, it's ok. I just didn't realize a mere board difference could change the power consumption by a noticeable margin. If so then perhaps it shouldn't be listed. You know best.


----------



## Jeffredo (May 25, 2017)

I would love one of these but it would mean spending an extra $40 on eBay to get one.  Wish Palit hadn't left the US market a few years ago.


----------

